# Pax nas



## m&m (Aug 12, 2003)

Can we still buy the base license from the MWR office or did they switch to online purchase?

Thanks.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

online only


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

Actually, there is a kiosk in the base where you can purchase it. Just go to the office where they used to sale the license and ask for direction where it is.


----------



## Got 'em (May 13, 2009)

I don't mean to thread jack or anything like that.
But by PAX NAS, you are refferring to the Patuxent River Naval Air Station.
I have heard there is very good fishing there during certian times of the year.
This could be a dumb question but could you enlighten me and anyone else out there who wants to know, what you need the base license for?

I currently work for the Navy and I love to try out fishing at PAX one day. I heard that you needed a military ID or something along those lines to get in? It is just I do not know exactly how and what to do in order for this to happen.

Thank you very much in advanced.


Goodluck fishing.


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

you need to be active military, retired military or have DoD ID. sometimes they let other gov. IDs in hope this helps.


----------



## m&m (Aug 12, 2003)

*base license*

If you are DoD civilian or contractor, you have to work at the base.


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

i dont work at pax and had no problem getting to hog point on opening day.


----------



## m&m (Aug 12, 2003)

*base license*

How did you get the base license?
I have a CAC so I can get on the base w/o any problem.
However, according to the web site, I am not qualified to get the base license.
If you know how to get the base license as a DoD civilian, please let me know.

Thanks.


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

you should not have any problem getting licence just go fill out the forms. 99% of the time they dont check for the licence just proper ID.


----------



## m&m (Aug 12, 2003)

*confused*

What do you mean by filling out a form?
I thought we have to get the license through online.
If you go to the website, there is no category for DoD civilian.
Sorry for keep asking.
My dad and I used to fish on the base before the change.


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

Main thing about having a CAC id/card, unless you have a DOD sticker along w/ that id they will not let you on the base. Don't care if you work for the gov't or not. That's what they had been doing in the past, unless something has changed. 

Also, for the base license it would be easier for you to go online instead of going to the kiosk. Just ensure you have the correct information as well as your sponsor when you go on. Base fishing pass + no sponsor = No ACCESS.


----------



## DougVNg (Mar 10, 2007)

*Pax Nas*

Need CAC +Dod sticker+Base fishing permit(online only for base civilian Navsea,Navfac,etc and Military)Dont forget Bay license.A lot of requirements but that's better.Keep it becoming like Plo,Solomons,North beach,Mata,Roman,Kent narr.


----------



## tripleheetheet (Feb 26, 2011)

is the pax river fresh or saltwater? can anyone give me directions to the best spots there or .better yet a pier? are there lights there?


----------



## mepps3 (May 18, 2007)

It is where the pax river meets the chesapeake bay. So mostly saltwater. JUst check out google maps. One is here: http://www.paxriveronline.com/

Just drive along cedar point road to get to the main points. Fishing point, hog point, cedar point, and goose creek all are good spots at certain times of year. There is a pier on the goose creek side, but it has no lights. It was also full of bird poop last year when I went. Since you are casting good, you should do fine at hog point and from the cedar point side of the pier. Fish for stripers all of April, Croaker in May-June and then spot/blues/stripers from the goose creek side the rest of the year! Just search pierandsurf for old reports.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

the season is different in the river than it is in the bay. hog's point is where the two bodies of water converge. Know which one you are fishing in and what the season is.


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

just got my permit on line, see you on the 16 of 4


----------



## Axon (Sep 8, 2002)

HuskyMD said:


> the season is different in the river than it is in the bay. hog's point is where the two bodies of water converge. Know which one you are fishing in and what the season is.


Yup Hog Point to Drum Point is the line between bay and river


Trev...check your PM and give me a call so we can plan this out.


----------

